# Sunfish Smallmouth



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Got to take out my buddy and his daughter this morning. I had a nice blast on my Zara Puppy, so I told his daughter to cast in that spot. She hooked up on this pig....a 17.5" bronzeback. She was using a tiny perch swimbait with a 36" Dock Demon ultralight pole...the fight was epic, to put it mildly! I usually don't bring my phone bc I like to disconnect, but I ran up the crick, back to my truck and grabbed it, so I could take some pics. Talk about a happy girl!!
In all, we landed 12, with a mix of smallies, rock bass, Kentucky bass, and goggle eyes. Beautiful day on the crick!


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

Congratulations to all.


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Memory that she will never forget. Great job getting the kids out


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Beautiful creek Amalie. Nice of you to put her on that fish.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Any time I get the opportunity to hook a child on the outdoors, I seize it. I don't care if they spend all day catching mud bugs...it's better than anything digital!


----------

